# What's a list of food safe woods?



## oldgreenthumb (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm brand new to this website and new to woodworking as well. I had just gotten a bunch of marblewood for free on craiglist and was wondering what to do with it? I know that marblewood is used for bowls but I have searched high and low to see if it was safe for a butcher block. Since this question asks if an exotic is food safe, I was wondering if there is some list of food safe woods out there. I really appreciate any help I get. Thanks


----------



## Rob (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome.
If the Marblewood is suitable for bowls, then it will be safe for chopping boards. Perhaps the question should be …What are food safe finishes?
A recent article (about 6 months ago) in FWW suggested that all common finishes now used are safe for food handling. A tried and true finish is Mineral oil (AKA Paraffin wax). Avoid using things like Olive oil as they will go rancid and you don't want that!

Regards,

Rob


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

I am pretty sure most woods are food safe as are most finishes, but I know a couple notable exceptions.

- Spalting in wood should not come in contact with food, as it is a fungus
- Nut woods should not be used for people with severe nut alergies

Pretty sure those are both from David J. Marks.

General Finishes Salad Bowl Finish is a food safe varnish and it's what I use for cutting boards. It was a Wood Whisperer recommendation. Shellac is definitely safe, as it's actually used in food itself. IIRC, oil from nut-based woods should not be used either.


----------



## oldgreenthumb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm glad to know it's safe as I have already begun to craft it.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just to clarify what Rob said above. Pretty much all finishes on the market are food safe ONCE THEY ARE FULLY DRY AND CURED!

I know it is splitting hairs but one little boo boo would be a bad thing. Just make sure you follow the directions on the finishing product.

Best of luck!


----------

